# Moving to JB



## taurian365 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Have been doing quite some research but not able to get info on few things. Hope I will be able to get that here.

A little background about myself. I am Indian Professional holding employment pass have been working in Singapore for quite some time. I am now looking to stay in JB and travel to SG on scooter via Tuas. I have SG driving licence. Here are my queries:

1. Do i need to inform my mobile service provider, bank, MOM, ICA, etc about my change of location? Can I provide them any of my friend's address in SG?

2. I am planning to buy scooter in JB. What all is needed to declare to SG Immigration to use the vehicle in SG? Do i need to provide proof of stay in JB? If yes then will this affect point 1?


Any other information which might be helpful is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

